# Glass lens needed



## catfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Any one got an extra one of these lenses? Or two? Please let me know.  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Still in need!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Still in NEED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump !


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Still in need of one of these lenses!


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2016)

I still need one of these...


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Still in Need!


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 21, 2017)

So you didn't bought the ones on ebay?
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/600-for-a-pair-of-lenses-ru-kiddin-me.102087/


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> So you didn't bought the ones on ebay?
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/600-for-a-pair-of-lenses-ru-kiddin-me.102087/




No. I only need one.


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2017)

I am still looking for this!


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2017)

bump


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------

